# Reserve BMQ for officers



## Cyrius007 (27 May 2013)

Hi,

I did some data mining on the forums but can't find my answers, if I missed something, just point me the right discussion, thank you  

I'm going on reserve (week-end) BMQ in septembre. I don't have to do the BMQ-L since I'm going health care admin officer and it's not required. I heard I have something like 9 days to do after BMQ for the sword drills, at stuff. 

I know what's in the regular BMQ, but can somebody give me some information about the 24 days reserve BMQ content? And those 9 officers days? I'm just curious.


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2013)

Cyrius007 said:
			
		

> I know what's in the regular BMQ, but can somebody give me some information about the 24 days reserve BMQ content?



This may help.

Reserve BMOQ?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68599.0


----------

